# Mouse pointer jumps all over the screen



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

For no apparent reason the mouse pointer has started jumping randomly over the screen. At times it goes on a half-minute or so round-the-world trip, activating a lot of blank menus and options. I've had to shut down the PC a couple of times today because I totally lost control of what was going on. This just started yesterday. Any ideas?
Thank you.

Frank D


----------



## Cyborg Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, have you tried using a different mouse and seeing if the same problem occurs? That would narrow it down. Tell us what kind of mouse this is, too. Is it wireless?


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry for not posting more details. It's a generic, wired, 2-button mouse that came with the PC (built by a local shop) 6 years ago. No wheel. It's clean, no dust or dirt buildup inside. Has worked well up until yesterday. I guess it's time for a new one. I don't have another one on hand to try as a substitute. However, if that's the most likely source of the problem, I'll just buy a new one. Any recommendations? Since I don't like to mess with batteries, I'd prefer to go for an inexpensive wired one. Thanks!


----------



## Cyborg Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't guarantee it is the problem, but replacing a mouse is cheap and easy.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

If another mouse doesn't change anything then it probably means you've gotten some malware or someone hijacked your computer.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html
Please read the instructions carefully and post your final logs in a new thread in the HijackThis section. Be patient as our security analysts are very busy, they'll get back to you as soon as they'll have reviewed your logs.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks to all for your recommendations. (1) I've ordered a new mouse (Microsoft Basic Optical USB), and will have to wait a few days for delivery. (2) I've gone to the link '5 steps against malware' posted by MicroBell, done some house cleaning and dumping of recently downloaded software, and used the MSI Cleanup Utility (msicuu.exe). More to follow. (3) I've run SpyBot S&D, AdAware, and a-squared, which found and removed only traces of malware and nothing substantial. I'll keep at it and report back after I get the new mouse. Thanks again!

Frank D

PS: As I was writing this I had to fight the pointer zooming around the screen and wait for a break in the aerobatic display for chances to type. So, it looks like the steps I've taken so far have been ineffective.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

This may be premature, but I believe I've found the answer to the mouse pointer problem. I know this may strike some as on par with UFO sightings and alien landings, but about three hours ago, on a hunch, I turned off my cell phone (Samsung SGH-x497), which is always on and I wear on my belt, and for the first time in a week I haven't had the problem!!! Perhaps high-frequency radio interference? I made no other changes to my system or working habits. I'll keep you posted.

Frank D


----------



## Cyborg Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

RF can interfere with optical mice and other electronics, particularly speakers in my experience. Honestly, you really should not have paid for another mouse by mail/online when you easily could have gotten another mouse, plugged it in, and narrowed down the problem.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

My test to see if my cell phone was the cause of the problem turned out negative. This morning, with my cell phone turned off and nowhere near the PC, within ten minutes of turning on the PC, the pointer jumping problem -- activating windows and options, some really dangerous -- resumed, as bad as ever. So we can scrap that possibility. 

I tried removing the mouse from its connection on the PC during two of these "fits" and it made NO DIFFERENCE to the degree or duration of the fit. So it would seem that it's not the mouse itself that causes the problem or keeps it going, but something inside the PC associated with the mouse functions that's the culprit.

Cyborg Ninja: yes, I agree that I did not need to pay for another mouse, but this one, though functioning, doesn't have a wheel and I would really like to have the use of one for zooming and scrolling, and in addition to the wheel, the new one will be USB, eliminating the wobbly PS2 connection, and optical, so no dirt accumulation to worry about on the roller or wheels. Thanks for your concern.

Just for the record, I'm using a standard, rubber-backed black mouse pad.

More to follow.

Frank D


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

Update: Still waiting for the new mouse, so no news there. I've eliminated the possibility that the cause is a running program or process by turning off every one (except those which Windows will not let me) in batches and singly. The problem continues unabated no matter which programs or processes are running or not. It's getting difficult to get any useful work done on the PC.

Frank D

PS: It's amazing to me that there doesn't seem to be a solution to this problem out there. I've seen many postings on the Web describing this identical problem, but no answers.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't see your HijackThis log, please follow the 5 steps and post your log in the HijackThis section. We need this to rule out malware definitely and it'll tell us about your other running processes that may interfer with the mouse.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

justpassingby said:


> I don't see your HijackThis log, please follow the 5 steps and post your log in the HijackThis section. We need this to rule out malware definitely and it'll tell us about your other running processes that may interfer with the mouse.


I'm doing as you suggest. About 15 minutes into the Panda online scan it found what it said was a suspicious dll in a program called FileBox eXtender (which I've been using for almost a year, so I doubt that it would be causing my current erratic mouse pointer behavior only now) and said it had to send the file to the company site to analyze it -- and the scan /stopped/! And then Internet Explorer crashed! And then my screen started going crazy again. I'll wait for their reply before I start again tomorrow. Also, my new mouse is supposed to arrive tomorrow. More then.

Frank D


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

Still waiting. In the meantime, by trial and error, I've found a way to temporarily stop the crazy, ballistic pointer in its tracks (but not prevent it): when the attack starts, press and hold both hands down on the keyboard. (To my limited understanding, this fills up the keyboard buffer.) After about 5 seconds you can release your hands and you will find that the attack has been aborted. The benefit here is that it prevents the activation of lots of menus, dialog boxes and windows, and the possible deletion or modification of files or work in progress. So until a solution is found, this at least makes working on the computer less dangerous.

Frank D


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

This really looks like some malware problem to me and I still don't see your HijackThis log. The security techs are very busy, you may have to wait several days before you get an answer but as far as I know it's like that on every forum that provides HijackThis support :sigh: 

They start with the older threads first so the sooner you post your log the sooner you'll get an answer. Skip the panda activescan step if it makes your computer crash and go to the Deckard's scanner step. You can still provide the analysts with the details from the Panda scan afterwards.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sorry, you have no idea what I'm going through just to get here. My screen is going crazy about every 10 minutes, unpredictably. Windows that I've opened are closing and others are opening. I've had to fight to open this message box and keep it open. 

I tried to run Panda (Step 2 of the 5) but it kept getting clobbered. So I rebooted in Safe Mode, but no better there. I managed to run the whole test in Safe Mode with Networking enabled, but when I went to get the Report (after 3 1/2 hours) it said it couldn't find my Internet connection -- even though my Network manager screen said I was connected. I'm pulling my hair out. And on top of that the mouse did NOT get delivered today as was indicated on the FedEx tracking page.

The Panda online scan said I had 1 Virus (which it said it corrected), 195 Spyware (not corrected), 3 Hacking tools and rootkits (not corrected), 0 Dialers and Security risks, and 1 Suspicious file (not corrected). But as I said, I couldn't get the Report, which is what Step 2 is all about.

So, just to let you know what I'm doing, I'm going to stop all system programs and processes and try to run just Internet Explorer and repeat the Panda online test in Normal Windows mode (not Safe Mode), hoping it will get to completion and I can get the Report, so I can go on to the next Step. 

Thank you for your patience.

Frank D


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Skip the panda scan, it's not the most important one. If you have that much trouble using your computer then go straight away to step 5 and tell the security techs about the steps you weren't able to do.


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

I just finished the Panda scan and I have the report. It took about 4 hours to get it. 

News: I found out that if I keep the mouse pointer on the taskbar and don't move it (or keep movement to a very bare minimum) the problem doesn't occur. But of course then it's impossible to use the computer at all.

In keeping with your latest advice, I'll skip to Step 5. Thanks!

Frank D


----------



## Frank D (Mar 12, 2005)

To justpassingby: I just posted this to the HijackThis location. Please read, with my thanks: 

Re: Mouse pointer jumps all over the screen
TechSupport Gurus: Would you believe this . . . ???? Just as I sent the previous message (with the HijackThis info) to your forum, there was a knock on my door and a neighbor presented me with a package containing my long-awaited Microsoft Basic USB Optical mouse. It had been mis-delivered to his address by FedEx. If I had only received it a minute earlier, I would not have sent my previous message or now be writing this message!!! I immediately removed my old mouse from its PS/2 socket and plugged in the new mouse to the USB port and BEHOLD!!! The mouse was detected and my pointer jumping problem is gone!!!!

My theory is that some recent Microsoft update (all of which I download and install religiously) made the assumption that _every_ mouse at this stage of the Windows game is either a USB mouse or at least a wheel-mouse. So (I think) the problems I was having was just a mouse function that was looking for a wheel to twirl when there was none. Whatever, I'm back where I want to be. Thank you for being there for folks like me when we need you! Where else could we turn? Thanks again!!!

Frank D

BTW, I want to mention that the Deckard's System Scanner is one slick piece of software. It made the HJT posting so easy! I really appreciate it.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm glad you had the problem solved. I'll have to try my old 2 buttons PS/2 mouse on an XP computer to see if you could be right.

Feel free to come back should you have any other problem.


----------

